# Jump on the New England bandwagon NOW!



## Bore.224

Soon the New England Patriots will play the Colts and two weeks later the Saints both currently undefeated.

The Patriots will be on the road for both games!

The Patriots will win both games and embarrass the Saints!

Jump on the bandwagon now before the rest of the leage Knows how good the Patriots are! Just chime in and let me know you are with me!


----------



## Colt

You know what I think of when I think of Massachussettes? A football team that cheats, a baseball team on steroids, and a whole lot of anti-hunting, gun hating, gay rights butt bumping advocates, bleeding heart liberal Kennedy worshipers.

I thank God each and every day that I was not born or have to live in such a depressing environment.

Enjoy your Pats and Roid Sux.


----------



## Bore.224

Colt... that cheating football thingy got blown way out of proportion! But for one who does not live here you pretty much hit the nail on the head , sadly I agree with you , or should I say sadly you are right!! 

So Colt, Welcome to Patriot Nation, it is good you can put aside yer differances and join the winning team. Welcome abord!

BTW what loser team did you used to root for?

Still room for more lets hear from ya!!!


----------



## KEN W

Evidently you are so fired up you need 2 threads to let it all out.


----------



## Bore.224

Yep getting carried away!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Pats are good......and the Vikings need them to beat the saints so that they could get home field for the play offs.

But also remember an ex-viking is on that team that is pretty darn good. ;-)


----------



## Colt

Bore.224 said:


> Colt... that cheating football thingy got blown way out of proportion! But for one who does not live here you pretty much hit the nail on the head , sadly I agree with you , or should I say sadly you are right!!
> 
> So Colt, Welcome to Patriot Nation, it is good you can put aside yer differances and join the winning team. Welcome abord!
> 
> BTW what loser team did you used to root for?
> 
> Still room for more lets hear from ya!!!


DON'T KID YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HATE ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING TO DO WITH BHAWSTON.

I mean I really HATE all of you freakin' bleeding heart, butt bumping, Kennedy lovin, gun hating, PETA supporting, POS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You people are a disgrace to this country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I never have, and never will cheer for any team or any person (except Mitt Romney) from Mass.

Bhawston can sink to the bottom of the Atlantic (kinda like JFK Jr plane and Teddy's car) for all I care.

If Tom, Mr. Metrosexual GQ Pretty Boy, Brady gets carted off the field AGAIN because of a knee, or something worse, oh well. It's football and that stuff happens.

There should also be an * next to the '04 and '07 Roid Sux. We all know they cheated.

In the end, at least I can say I don't have a queer accent.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Wow, aggressive.


----------



## Bore.224

Colt......... So Does this mean you "are not" on the New England banwagon? :lol:


----------



## KEN W

"If you are with me please comment , if not also please comment so I can make you eat youre words later on in the season"

Well start eating.The Pats may have a really good team.....but then it's the coach who is an idiot!!!!!

Going for it on 4th down on your own 28 yd line with 2 minutes left???? I guess it isn't only the Pukes who have a head ful of cheese with holes in it.Doesn't have much confidence in his defense. :roll: :roll:

Great to see the Pukers humble the Cowboys. :beer: :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Yeah, what was he thinking?!?

At least make Payton drive it another 40 yards.


----------



## Shu

This kid just jumped off the bandwagon


----------



## KEN W

As much as I dislike the Pats......I do hope they beat New Orleans in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bore.224

Yes the buzz around town is what was coach thinking!

I know what he was thinking , not sure I agree with him but this is what would have happened if the Patriots punted!

Colts get ball on their own 30 yard line , incomplete pass but then a flag defensive holding 5 yards auto first down.
Then a 30 yard pass to Reggie Wayne falls incomplete, but wait another flag Yep a ticky tack pass interferance call.
Next play Manning into the endzone pass is intercepted but Wilfork falls into manning in his pursuit and is called for roughing the passer!
Next Play , hands to the face agenst defence half the distance.
Two colt running plays blead the clock to 20 seconds and then manning hits Wayne in the endzone for 6 points, extra point good. 
13 seconds left for the pats to go to work!

So in the end same result, don't think I am right just look at the 4th down ball boble that cost us the game :eyeroll:

Same thing happend in the AFC championship a few years ago , we punted and lost. 2 yards and the game is ours , coach may have given us the best chance to win afterall , Crazy as that sounds!

IN the end it sure was one heck of a show!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

KEN W said:


> As much as I dislike the Pats......I do hope they beat New Orleans in 2 weeks.


THEY WILL.

Patriots will run the table and finish 13-3......... :beer:


----------



## Colt

Shu said:


> This kid just jumped off the bandwagon


Watch when Favre or AP gets hurt or the playoffs when the Queens get eliminated. You'll be seeing a lot of that in MN. MN is home to the most fairweather sports fans in the country..

Remember, the Queens have had the easiest schedual in the NFL this year. They've played one good team and lost. As much as I despise anything to do with liberal Bhawston, the Queens wouldn't stand a chance against the Pats.


----------



## KEN W

That's your opinion.Mine is different.Vikings.....not Queens,have just as loyal fans as any other NFL team.I could say the Vikings fans are great fans and be just as correct as you are.

You aren't from Minn. are you......so how would you know what Vikes fans are as compared to any other team?


----------



## drjongy

Colt said:


> Shu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the Queens have had the easiest schedual in the NFL this year. They've played one good team and lost. As much as I despise anything to do with liberal Bhawston, the Queens wouldn't stand a chance against the Pats.
Click to expand...

Give me a break! They may have a little easier schedule, but nothing is easy in the NFL, and most of their wins have been pretty decisive.

Believe me, there was nothing easy about crushing the Packers twice this year...and I don't care what the Pack's record is...any time there is a rivalry-type game it is not an easy thing to do.

The loss to the Steelers was a fluke...we outplayed them BIG TIME, and everyone knows it.

Anyone who has been a Vikings fan for a while knows this team is different this year...good things are going to happen.

I guess we can debate this until we're blue in the face, but we'll never know what's going to happen until the end of the year.

Don't worry, though, I'll be around to bring back this thread and throw it in your face. HA!

:beer: :rollin: oke: :rock: :jammin:


----------



## Shu

Colt said:


> The Queens wouldn't stand a chance against the Pats.


Dream on......it would be a great game, no telling who would win.


----------



## Colt

KEN W said:


> That's your opinion.Mine is different.Vikings.....not Queens,have just as loyal fans as any other NFL team.I could say the Vikings fans are great fans and be just as correct as you are.
> 
> You aren't from Minn. are you......so how would you know what Vikes fans are as compared to any other team?


Sorry Ken, I wrote Queens just to oke: you......I know that bugs you. :wink:

It's possible the Super Bowl will be Pats vs Queens ( oke: ), but only if Favre and AP stay healthy and the Saints trip up.


----------



## Chuck Smith

People keep bragging up the Saints..... They really have not played a tought team.... Philly and Giants. But Giants are not looking too good after the fast start.

Also Saints have not played a tough D......Again Philly is not what it used to be.

I see the saints falling on there face soon. But they are still a tough team.


----------



## Colt

drjongy said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the Queens have had the easiest schedual in the NFL this year. They've played one good team and lost. As much as I despise anything to do with liberal Bhawston, the Queens wouldn't stand a chance against the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break! They may have a little easier schedule, but nothing is easy in the NFL, and most of their wins have been pretty decisive.
> 
> Believe me, there was nothing easy about crushing the Packers twice this year...and I don't care what the Pack's record is...any time there is a rivalry-type game it is not an easy thing to do.
> 
> The loss to the Steelers was a fluke...we outplayed them BIG TIME, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Anyone who has been a Vikings fan for a while knows this team is different this year...good things are going to happen.
> 
> I guess we can debate this until we're blue in the face, but we'll never know what's going to happen until the end of the year.
> 
> Don't worry, though, I'll be around to bring back this thread and throw it in your face. HA!
> 
> :beer: :rollin: oke: :rock: :jammin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry, but the best case scenario for the Queens,rrrrrr, I mean Vikings is the go to the Super Bowl only to lose it AGAIN. That would make, what.....5 times? Ouch.

So when that happens, do I get to throw this thread back into your face? :wink:


----------



## Bore.224

I would love to see a Patriots and Vikings superbowl!

Sounds like you guys would too!

See we can find some common ground! 

I only have one question for folks from Minn , WHAT WERE YOU THINKING WHEN YOU LET RANDY MOSS GO!

Or I could say Thank You people of Minn , Thank You very much. :beer:


----------



## Colt

Bore.224 said:


> I would love to see a Patriots and Vikings superbowl!
> 
> Sounds like you guys would too!
> 
> See we can find some common ground!


So would the NFL (ratings). Don't be surprised if there isn't some suspect officiating in the playoffs so the NFL can have that dream matchup of Brady vs Favre. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W

Colt said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.Mine is different.Vikings.....not Queens,have just as loyal fans as any other NFL team.I could say the Vikings fans are great fans and be just as correct as you are.
> 
> You aren't from Minn. are you......so how would you know what Vikes fans are as compared to any other team?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ken, I wrote Queens just to oke: you......I know that bugs you. :wink:
> 
> It's possible the Super Bowl will be Pats vs Vikes ( oke: ), but only if Favre and AP stay healthy and the Saints trip up.
Click to expand...

Yeah I figured that.

Let me rephrase what you wrote.....

It's possible the Super Bowl will be Pats vs Vikes ( oke: ), but only if Brady and Moss stay healthy and the Colts trip up


----------



## KEN W

Bore.224 said:


> I would love to see a Patriots and Vikings superbowl!
> 
> Sounds like you guys would too!
> 
> See we can find some common ground!
> 
> I only have one question for folks from Minn , WHAT WERE YOU THINKING WHEN YOU LET RANDY MOSS GO!
> 
> Or I could say Thank You people of Minn , Thank You very much. :beer:


That was all Red Mccombs doing.That turkey tried to squeeze every $$$$ out if the team when he sold it to Wilf.To bad Ziggy wasn't smart enough to have a clause in there about keeping the team intact.Plus Moss turned himself into a seroius sideshow with his antics......could ask the same question about TO.


----------



## Colt

KEN W said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.Mine is different.Vikings.....not Queens,have just as loyal fans as any other NFL team.I could say the Vikings fans are great fans and be just as correct as you are.
> 
> You aren't from Minn. are you......so how would you know what Vikes fans are as compared to any other team?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ken, I wrote Queens just to oke: you......I know that bugs you. :wink:
> 
> It's possible the Super Bowl will be Pats vs Vikes ( oke: ), but only if Favre and AP stay healthy and the Saints trip up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I figured that.
> 
> Let me rephrase what you wrote.....
> 
> It's possible the Super Bowl will be Pats vs Vikes ( oke: ), but only if Brady and Moss stay healthy and the Colts trip up
Click to expand...

That's funny Ken.

By the way, I just heard 10 of your Vikes are in 1st place for Pro Bowl voting and Favre is # 2. The purple may be sending a boatload to the Pro Bowl. Great! I have to hear about this now from all my friends and co-workers here in MN :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## KEN W

There is always another side.


----------



## rowdie

Bore.224 said:


> Soon the New England Patriots will play the Colts and two weeks later the Saints both currently undefeated.
> 
> The Patriots will be on the road for both games!
> 
> The Patriots will win both games and embarrass the Saints!
> 
> Jump on the bandwagon now before the rest of the leage Knows how good the Patriots are! Just chime in and let me know you are with me!


Cough...cough...couch WHAAAT???

They wagon just burned, or better yet, blew up with a keg of dynomite in N.O.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Oh Bore, what happened to your patsies? :lol:


----------



## Bore.224

I don't know , I guess our defence is no ware near ready yet!


----------



## rowdie

24-0 at the end of the frist quarter! :rollin:


----------



## AdamFisk

Bore.224 said:


> I don't know , I guess our defence is no ware near ready yet!


33-14 early in the 4th. Somebody is gonna half to talk Bore off a ledge if this keeps up. oke: :wink:


----------



## rowdie

The offense sucked as bad as the D did today! Turnovers and very little production. Had they been able to light it up on offense, they could have come back and won. Instead, turnovers. They were dominated from the first snap, not even close.

They are no longer the powerhouse of the AFC. I know they lost Brady last season, but there are a lot of holes to fill to reach the level they once achieved.


----------

